
Show HN: Sound in front of YouTube for mp3 - Scribblenaut9
http://www.soundyoutube.com/Audio?file=Tgokaw2ZOoA.mp3
======
bobloblawlaw
This directly violates the Youtube API terms of service.
[https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms](https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms)

Under Prohibitions: "8\. separate, isolate, or modify the audio or video
components of any YouTube audiovisual content made available through the
YouTube API;

9\. promote separately the audio or video components of any YouTube
audiovisual content made available through the YouTube API;

10\. access any portion of any YouTube audiovisual content by any means other
than use of a YouTube player or other video player expressly authorized by
YouTube;

11\. store copies of YouTube audiovisual content;"

~~~
Scribblenaut9
I'm not using their API

------
macalicious
Nice idea!

I'm not sure about the legal issue here though. If I see it correctly, you are
downloading the songs to your server and serve the file from there. A lot of
content that is uploaded is often times illegal, so you might be charged for
distributing illegal content (illegal as in copyright).

What I'm also wondering. How come the parsing takes so long? I know other
services that are a lot faster. Is it just the speed limit of the server
itself?

------
Scribblenaut9
First of all I'm sorry it takes so long. I actually used this for extracting
the mp3
[https://github.com/flagbug/YoutubeExtractor](https://github.com/flagbug/YoutubeExtractor)
As for the legal issue, I'll take it down if they ask me to. I've seen other
YouTube video extracting things which makes me think YouTube doesn't mind so
much

------
ChrisNorstrom
WOW, thank you so much. There are lot of underground DJs on YouTube who upload
their remixes and you can't find them anywhere else on the internet.
Downloading the YouTube video and extracting the sound is the only way to
preserve their work and listen to it offline.

This makes things so much easier. Thank you.

~~~
itafroma
You may want to look into youtube-dl ([http://rg3.github.io/youtube-
dl/](http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/)). This tool seems to limit the bitrate
to 64kpbs, while youtube-dl lets you configure the audio quality.

~~~
bertique
I wrote a wrapper service around youtube-dl:
[https://github.com/bertique/node-yt-to-mp3](https://github.com/bertique/node-
yt-to-mp3)

------
talamasca
YouTube is a registered trademark of Google Inc.

I'm afraid, you could? run into legal issues by using the word "YouTube" in
your domain name.

[http://www.google.com/permissions/trademark/rules.html](http://www.google.com/permissions/trademark/rules.html)

~~~
RossM
I'm sure I've read something in the ICANN rules that says domains containing a
trademark can be petitioned against (although that may only be for exact
wording). If they can do it, Google aren't exercising the right to it as there
are other domains that have been around longer.

------
iandanforth
Meta: The headline makes no sense to me at all. Perhaps "Shown HN: Replace
youtube.com with soundyoutube.com for any video to get just the sound."

~~~
Scribblenaut9
That does seem like it makes more sense. I was just trying to make it short. I
don't know if I can change it now though.

------
Scribblenaut9
Thanks, I saw the gifyoutube one and made this. I was reluctant to share
though because I was afraid they'd shut it down.

------
jMyles
Awesome! This is a great service; I've often wondered why YouTube doesn't
offer this on its own?

~~~
iLoch
Really, you have? How about because hours of music is illegally uploaded to
their site every day?

------
mateuszf
Or just use youtube-dl.

------
techaddict009
Isnt it against TOC of Google?

------
dhirajbajaj
www.youtube-mp3.org

